# פורום חזנות



## טוטאל לוס (17/1/08)

פורום חזנות 
אין בתפוז עדין ועד אז אני יעדכן פה בפורום כשיתחשק לי על אירועי חזנות והנה הראשון:שלמה גליק חזן צעיר כמדומני, יתארח השבת בישיבת אשרי האיש שבבית וגן בירושלים ועמו מקהלה בת 100 חברים מתלמידי הישיבה(לא נראה לי מקצוענים או משו בכיוון)לא נראה לי שיש שם יותר מידי מקום אז אפחד לא מוזמן.


----------



## טוטאל לוס (17/1/08)

שכחתי קרדיט 
לפורום החזנות של הייד פארק-לשמוע אל הרינה וכו`


----------



## נץ הnמה (19/1/08)

החזן מולר היה השבת ברמת גן 
רק נודע לי בסעודה שלישית בבית הכנסת, חבל שלא ידעתי,


----------



## מיין פייערל (17/1/08)

עובדים על זה..........


----------



## רדיו לשם שמים (17/1/08)

ואנחנו ננהל את פורום החזנות


----------



## תפוז למהדרין (17/1/08)

אתם מעונינים? 
אז שלחו מסר באישי


----------



## טוטאל לוס (17/1/08)

ידוע לי שעובדים ע``ז אבל... 
ההמשך במסרים


----------



## יוסי מאש (17/1/08)

לדעתי 
ניוטראל מתאים לזה.


----------



## ניוטראל (17/1/08)

‏|‏תודה| רבה 
על המחמאה |מסמיק|


----------



## יוסי מאש (17/1/08)

בכיף.. 
אני יותר שמח שאתה עוקב כאן... /tapuzforum/images/emo13.gif


----------



## טוטאל לוס (18/1/08)

עדכון 
מהייד פארק כמובן(ועימהם הסליחה)דוד אולמן(כמדומני אביו של אודי)יעבור לפני התיבה בביהכנ``ס הגדול בירושלים על המקהלה ינצח ריימונד גולדשטיין(ולא אלי יפה,מעניין)


----------



## מיין פייערל (18/1/08)

חחח 
תעמדו ותקשיבו מבחוץ, דרך החלון


----------



## אמת אמת אמת (19/1/08)

שאלה בקשר לפורום חזנות 
אם יפתח פורום חזנות מי ממכם ישתתף בפורום, בבקשה שכולם יענו בכן ולא ולפי``ז אוכל לדעת אם שווה לפתוח.


----------



## אמת אמת אמת (19/1/08)

שאלה בקשר לפורום חזנות 
אם יפתח פורום חזנות מי ממכם ישתתף בפורום, בבקשה שכולם יענו בכן ולא ולפי``ז אוכל לדעת אם שווה לפתוח.


----------

